# K-9 rabies claims first victim since 1968



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/stories/092404/loc_20040924028.shtml



Sure looks like my traps will continue to be set ! (5 so far this year)


Had to shoot one skunk in my front yard in broad daylight that was obviously sick and staggering. Oak Co Animal Control would not even come out.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

I live in just north of Ann Arbor and my neighborhood is over run with the [email protected] things. If I'm out at night walking the dog, I keep him close to me. All shots are updated, so I'm not worried about rabies. I just don't want to give him a tomato juice bath!!!

I've called animal control several times, seems like destroying desease carrying animals is not in the cards for "Berkely East" (ann arbor) public agencies. I've downed a few myself with my bow. 

If you ever run your dogs at Highland, be careful, those suckers are EVERYWHERE out there. 

Maybe communities need to put a bounty on them, that should drop the numbers a bit.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

"just don't want to give him a tomato juice bath!!!"

do a search here on "skunk recipe" (the one with hydrogen peroxide + soap + baking soda)

It's 100 times better'n tomato juice. It's what chemists happen to use to de scent lab equipment of mercaptins (the skunk active ingredient)

Works like a charm


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

> All shots are updated, so I'm not worried about rabies. I just don't want to give him a tomato juice bath!!!


Don't forget you and others are at risk if your dog comes in comtact and then rubs on you or your children.
Rare maybe that it would happen but I have read about the warning many times.

Same with poison ivy.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

After reading the article I found it a little strange that the dog was 2 had a shot as a pup and contracted rabies. Say the pup got a rabies shot at 5 months... you mean to tell me that the intial vaccination was not effective at about 17 months later? I would have to say they never had the dog vaccinated. The article said 'they said' it was vaccinated and didn't say it was licensed so it must have been vaccinated. I know rabies is strong but I don't believe that if you are a little late with the booster a dog will contract it that easily. 
It is good to know though, I take my pup to Oakland county, including the Highland area, to run and exercise and he does not get his rabies until Monday. You can bet I won't take him there this weekend now. Thank you for the post.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Does the saliva have to get into the blood stream or can it be passed by just touching it with the skin?

It was my understanding that you would have to be bitten by the animal and the saliva must penetrate into the bloodstream.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

From the www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/ website Click Rabies- Rabies transmission and development.
"Rabies is usually transmitted by the bite of an infected animal. Transmission has occurred by non-bite routes however in 3 instances. The first involved the presumed inhalation of virus particles in a bat cave, a second involved laboratory workers creating an aerosol and inhaling virus particles while using a power saw to cut the tops off skulls of rabies suspects, and thirdly, cornea transplants where the cornea donor had rabies. These routes of infection are not considered of general importance."
Also click here for Frequently Asked Questions about Rabies.
Hope this information helps.


----------



## aborgman (Sep 8, 2004)

Tecumseh said:


> After reading the article I found it a little strange that the dog was 2 had a shot as a pup and contracted rabies. Say the pup got a rabies shot at 5 months... you mean to tell me that the intial vaccination was not effective at about 17 months later? I would have to say they never had the dog vaccinated. The article said 'they said' it was vaccinated and didn't say it was licensed so it must have been vaccinated. I know rabies is strong but I don't believe that if you are a little late with the booster a dog will contract it that easily.
> It is good to know though, I take my pup to Oakland county, including the Highland area, to run and exercise and he does not get his rabies until Monday. You can bet I won't take him there this weekend now. Thank you for the post.


 I would assume that vaccines in dogs are much like those in humans in that they do not work for everyone. Vaccination/Immunizations are intended to prevent epidemics/pandemics and are not intended to protect everyone vaccinated. 

http://www.sniksnak.com/doghealth/vac-failures.html

-- 
Aaron


----------



## fdunford (Aug 14, 2004)

Tecumseh said:


> After reading the article I found it a little strange that the dog was 2 had a shot as a pup and contracted rabies. Say the pup got a rabies shot at 5 months... you mean to tell me that the intial vaccination was not effective at about 17 months later? I would have to say they never had the dog vaccinated. The article said 'they said' it was vaccinated and didn't say it was licensed so it must have been vaccinated. I know rabies is strong but I don't believe that if you are a little late with the booster a dog will contract it that easily.
> It is good to know though, I take my pup to Oakland county, including the Highland area, to run and exercise and he does not get his rabies until Monday. You can bet I won't take him there this weekend now. Thank you for the post.


As per my vet when I ask a similar question she stated that 2 shots are required for vaccination of rabies. The ideal course of treatment is 1 as a pup, then another at 1 yr old, then 1 maintenance shot every 3 years.

If the 2nd shot is not given, the chance of contacting rabies, if bit by a carrier, is higher than if the 2nd shot is given.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

fdunford is correct--the initial rabies vacc as a puppy is only good for one year, then they are good for 3 years.


----------

